# Parse parameter files



## ligregni (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi there!

I am in a development project at FreeBSD, I need to parse some files (like /etc/security/audit_control) but I don't know how to do it, so, I am asking for your help (I tried to find the source that parses that file but got no success, or maybe there are like library functions in order to do that the right way, just want help in "where" to search).

Thanks!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 11, 2010)

Check this: http://unix.com/tips-tutorials/18009-12-ways-parse-file.html


----------



## camelia (Aug 11, 2010)

&quot said:
			
		

> *to parse*
> 2. (computing) To split a file or other input into bits of data that can be easily stored or manipulated.


it takes smth more than just reading the file

So, you'd probably want to use au_control(3).


----------

